# For you young bachelors



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl "Will you marry me?" The girl said, "NO!" And the guy lived happily ever after and went fishing, hunting and played golf a lot and drank beer whenever he wanted.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer: :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol: When everybody on earth was dead and waiting to enter Paradise, God appeared and said, "I want the men to make two lines. One line for the men who were true heads of their household and the other line for the men who were dominated by their women. I want all the women to report to St Peter." Soon, the women were gone and there were two lines of men. The line of the men who were dominated by their wives was 100 miles long, and in the line of men who truly were heads of their household, there was only one man. God said, "You men should be ashamed of yourselves. I created you to be the head of your household. You have been disobedient and not fulfilled your purpose. I told you to be the spiritual leader in your family.Of all of you only one obeyed. Learn from him. Tell them, my son, how did you manage to be the only one in this line?" The man replied, "I don't know, my wife told me to stand here." :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Almost fell off my chair at that one!!!! Good stuff!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

VERRRRRY TRUE! You young guys think we are kidding (I did) We are NOT! LOL
Whenever I go on a bachelor party(if she lets me) I offer the guy all the money and credit cards in my wallet. If he will keep driving North. Never had one take it, had a few ask a few months later why they didnt LOL :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

I've heard the first one a little different, as the world's shortest fairy tale - "Once upon a time a man asked a woman to marry, she said no and he lived happily ever after!"

As a VERY happy, single 35 year old man I concur! I only have to work 6 months of the year, have 2 Jeeps, a house, a hunting cabin, hunting ground, a boat, a canoe, a kayak, a great dog, hunt every day from October to February and take almost two month long hunting trips to North Dakota each winter. Occasionally I will pick up a girlfriend during the off-season, working months, but have always been lucky or smart enough to get rid of them before the seasons got good (the last one was actually someone else's wife, go figure, and she moved out after only 15 days of hunting season!). My married friends envy me, I'm a hero to many and most of my buddies live vicariously through my exploits. Must be doing something right! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Osprey
We are both in the same boat. I'm a little older and have a couple more toys but would not trade that for a wife in a heartbeat.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Its a big boat, I had a great marriage with a happy ending, I was happy it ended. I am and was born to be a lone wolf. I have a strong addictive compulsive problem, when I start something I can't quit not even to eat. Hence booze had to be eliminated long ago and was replaced with trophies on my wall. My record for hunting is 96 days in a row starting with dove and ending with a frozen ND moose hunt on snowshoes. Now there's a fairy tale come true. Life is grand 8)

Single and home on a Friday night sure is relaxing, the big chase is over for me. :lol:


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

uke: uke:


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry Vizla, we feel for ya. When we're not laughing at ya! 

Buckseye, 96 days is a good record, but I've found the greatest thing is that I have so much time to hunt I don't even keep track of it all or worry about taking a day to do something else. Even during the season I like to go to DC and catch a Caps game once in awhile! I guess my personal best was the span when I didn't miss a day of duck season for 6 straight years, just after finishing college in the early 90's.


----------



## Chickshunt2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've Read the posts and yes it was a good joke. But what I don't understand is....If its the hunting,fishing,outdoor time that seems to be the problem with the females you keep/ or dont keep in your life. Then why not look for one that would just as happy as you would be on that 96 day hunting spree?,that week long fishing trip where you might get to shower once unless ya wanna jump into the icy lake? I just want to let you guys know there are a few female out there who do truely enjoy the outdoors as much or more than some men do. I guess just because I would rather be chest deep in a slough setting up decoys ,than out shopping or getting my nails done. Does not sound like a good enough reason for me to have to go threw life alone with no one to share the O.M.G. hunny did you see thats, the WoW what a great shot, and I can't believe that one got aways. I do understand tho about the outdoors causing fights I have been in enough of them..over how much I hunt or just why I see the need to spend more money on a new gun,boat,truck,etc. My answer has always been unless I'm asking you to pay for it shut up!. L.O.L but that could be part of the reason like you'll I'll most likely end up by myself in the end as well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Howdy Chickshunt2... always glad to read stuff from the opposite sex, not nearly enough hunting chicks to go around. If you ever get up towards McHenry County I'll put ya in a ladder stand for deer if ya want. I only work real hard for my own deer though as some people can tell you. But for a beginner I can be pretty helpful. Heck my x had no problem with hunting, she liked to be along and would clean any thing I brought home if I wanted her to or didn't have time, like I said it was a happy marriage I was in we were just to young. And by the way I'm not alone for very long at a time, I guess I do like a variety of women in my life at this point yet.

Thanks osprey... your record is an excellent one too, awesome memories isn't it? I get so deep into hunting I have a hard time stopping long enough to get groceries. 8)


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Buckseye, that's one of the ways I decide what to do. If it's something I think I'll remember in five years it's worth doing, and I know I won't remember what I did at work after that span of time! Biggest problem in my life is that my hunting interferes with my hunting! Sucks when deer and duck season are in at the same time, or that while I'm bowhunting mulies in Nodak badlands I'm missing divers on the Chesapeake and sika deer in the marshes at home. They need to get that cloning thing figured out better! :beer:

Chickshunt2, go get 'em. I keep hearing about these women that love to hunt, but so far I've never found one. They seem to be as elusive as a double banded albino dove! Of course maybe that's just because I live in the dam PETA Republic of Maryland most of the year. :evil:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Buckseye

I didn't think you needed to chase anymore.. Don't they come sniffing around?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

They are out there guys! My wife tells me to take the dog hunting. Being a golfer, fisherman, referee, coach and hunter and having a wife that never complains my life is good out on the "prarie ghetto" and she is simply "the best!"


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Osprey.

I feel your pain about the toooooo liberal communist republic of Maryland..... It's kind of depressing reading the posts from ND about being to hunt unposted land with out having to get a written permission slip.

As for being single or married.... my wife puts up with me, gives me crap about shooting "cute" animals, and I do have to pick what/where I want to hunt.... But I wouldn't trade her for anything,.... well maybe a 20ft War Eagle and a Super Black Eagle... Just kidding.

:beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

hey don't let jiffy see this thread he will start flirting like he does everytime...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

UMMMMMMMMM....... I just got married this past saturday! :roll:

But she looked damn good!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Let them try it they have a 50-50 chance, but you have better better odds playing Russian roulette

However after one marriage some of us would rather play the latter game before going down that road again :wink:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Remi, well bless you! Some would say you have their deepest sympathy!


----------



## jddubord (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm going to jump on the opposite side and say that if our wives make us unhappy because they put limitations on us, it's our own damn fault. First, one strong thing you have to remember, you picked her. There are some amazing women out there and if you picked one of the ****ty ones, its your own damn fault. Second, and more importantly, if you take care of your wifes heart, she is going to support your interest and hobbies. If your wife had a hobby that kept her away from you for months in a year, it would not take long for you to build a jealousy for that hobby. If your wife showed more love for a hobby than she did for you, it would not take long for you to pull back the ranes when she wanted to enjoy that hobby. I have been on those sides of the fence. I use to resent the women I was with because of the limitations they gave me. Not until I learned how to take care of her heart did I get the freedoms I dealpy desired. Now I hunt, fish, and enjoy my friends as much as I want and best of all, I have an amazing, supportive, loving wife. There is some give and take sometimes, but I can truly say that I have the best of both worlds because I know how to take care of her heart. I'm not talking about being whipped, I'm talking about being the husband I should be.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You ain't been in the game for long if you think you picked her... :lol:

How many others did you pick before her??? Hopefully for you a bunch :lol:


----------



## jddubord (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been married for three years and I'll be honest, its getting better every day. I had contemplated marriage with one other women, but made the concious choice not to take the final step because I was unsure if we would be truly happy together for the rest of our lives. Most guys make the mistake of jumping into marriage because the sex is good or because we grow dependent on the emotional security women provide. My challenge to everyone out there is to realize how big and life long the step of marriage is. If you make the wrong choices, it will effect your life drastically.

This year I was blessed with a "Once in a Lifetime" ND elk license. I spent five weekends scouting my elk unit before the season. My wife was my scouting partner for most of it. It was great to have her support and enthusiasm through the entire event. After the hard work and prayers, I was blessed to harvest a 6x6 ND elk. There was nothing better than to see her eyes light up when I brought the monster home. Having my own personal fan club at home is the best. It's taken a lot of work and a lot of times and trials, but in the end, I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

im new here for the most part so ill introduce myself first. joey, from virginia beach, teaching now, working on opening a line-x franchise and getting into the police department while i finsh my architecture/engineering masters. now...onto my opinion

women...cant live with them, cant live without them. i do have to say though.....unless the woman is nothing but pro hunting and pro guns and pro dogs and pro fishing and pro outdoors when you start dating her its your fault if she gives you shlt when you are married. i usally lose girlfriends around the start of deer season end of dove season. the first thing i ask potential girfriends....how do you feel about hunting, guns, politics and the outdoors. if they dont agree with any of it...it doesnt usally go past the first date. i have found a girl i am dating now. shes a long time friend of mine. lovse to go camping, loves my german shorthair, and doesnt care that i go hunting. "if it makes ya happy babe, go for it" she has even agreed to come hunting with me this year. she buys me hunting gear and is in the process of trying to figureo ut what 4wheeler i want cause she wants to buy me one. hey i wont ask for it...but im not turning down. moral of the story, as with anything, its not necessarily the hunting, fishing or outdoors that she doesnt agree with that gets me.....its the fact that its a part of who i am... and if she cant deal with who i am, then she can deal with being single.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Sorry guys, but my wife and kids are more important to me than any hunt could ever be.

If I was forced too choose, it wouldn't even be a question what i would choose. That's not too say i don't like hunting, but come on.

Friends come and go depending on how things are going. But family....family will always be there...no matter what.

Call me a wuss, a prude, a turd, a loser...i don't care. I like to joke about nagzilla as much as the next guy, but any man who hasn't felt that little hand wake him up in the morning or had a loving wife to get him through the tough times....well my man...you haven't lived.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

im new here for the most part so ill introduce myself first. joey, from virginia beach, teaching now, working on opening a line-x franchise and getting into the police department while i finsh my architecture/engineering masters. now...onto my opinion

women...cant live with them, cant live without them. i do have to say though.....unless the woman is nothing but pro hunting and pro guns and pro dogs and pro fishing and pro outdoors when you start dating her its your fault if she gives you shlt when you are married. i usally lose girlfriends around the start of deer season end of dove season. the first thing i ask potential girfriends....how do you feel about hunting, fire arms, politics and the outdoors. if they dont agree with any of it...it doesnt usally go past the first date. i have found a girl i am dating now. shes a long time friend of mine. lovse to go camping, loves my german shorthair, and doesnt care that i go hunting. "if it makes ya happy babe, go for it" she has even agreed to come hunting with me this year. she buys me hunting gear and is in the process of trying to figureo ut what 4wheeler i want cause she wants to buy me one. hey i wont ask for it...but im not turning down. moral of the story, as with anything, its not necessarily the hunting, fishing or outdoors that she doesnt agree with that gets me.....its the fact that its a part of who i am... and if she cant deal with who i am, then she can deal with being single.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

oh...and why would you be dating someone if they didnt like some major parts of your character and personality....then let it mold into a marriage. if you would....then those traits arent that important to you. another thing...

osprey.....we oughta get up and go hunting sometime. ive been water fowl hunting once....i need someone to show me the ropes


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll second what hook has said. I would give it all up in a second for the wife and kids. But, because I chose right, I don't have to. Took my son hunting with me last year for the first time at 4 years of age and he has been begging to go with again. My daughter is 9 and wants to go this year also, I can't wait. Don't get me wrong, I will miss some hunting this fall for some family stuff, but to me, there are things worth missing hunting for. Remmi, once the kids show up you will know what we mean.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

you are 100% correct hook and DJ. but i think the point is...trying to find that woman that lets you do that and staying with her. it seems yall lucked out and got one who is open minded and doesnt go against your grain. its beacuse you already built a family that you would say no to hunting, and thats understandable and respectable, but you wont have to make that decision. its all about finding that right one to begin with.


----------

